# Another great trailer...



## Soren (Mar 10, 2006)

Just realised there's a Video section on this forum  

Anyway here's the video: http://www.flyingmachines.tv/page1/files/LegendsintheAirTrailer.wmv


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 11, 2006)

that looks exceptional, nice to see them re-enacting air combat too......


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2006)

Yeah it is. Looks really good.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 13, 2006)

I will keep my eye out for that one. Looks like the Plans of Fame Zero in that one.


----------



## R988 (Mar 13, 2006)

Some great footage there, another DVD to add to the ever growing wishlist, I think I need more money...


----------



## Aggie08 (Mar 26, 2006)

That was awesome! Haha yes I wish I had more money too, as of now I can barely feed myself... such is life


----------

